# Stuck shower head



## stealthxcat (May 8, 2007)

I am trying to install a new shower head but the old one is stuck. I've removed the shower head itself but there is a ball nut that allowed the shower head to swivel attached to the pipe from the wall that will not come off. I have tried WD-40 but it will not come off. The shower head was installed in the early to late 70's. It looks as though the ball is a complete second piece, but is it a part of the pipe? Does this ball come off at all or do I have to cut the pipe and go from there? Help!


----------



## glennjanie (May 9, 2007)

Welcome Stealthxcat:
Yes, the ball nut is a seperate piece that should screw off. Use a box-end wrench on the nut, support  the pipe while pushing the wrench to the wall on the left side. If you have a small propane torch, you could add some heat to the nut, being careful not to get it too hot and mar the chrome. Pipe wrenches and groove joint pliers will chew up the chrome plating and make a mess.
Please post back and let us know how it turns out.
Glenn


----------

